# Red Hat Call Making Video



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Alright it is finally here. In part one I said I want to make this quick.... Well it's not so quick. I changed my mind a few times and decided to include stuff. I don't know how to edit... So I didn't. The video is in 6 parts and covers making the barrel. I am working on the toneboard videos now.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKASxGkIiVw




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FuwE65eAPQ




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaU-7oXDvkY

Here is the finished call being worked on in the video. Toneboard and reed vids to come...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great job on the video Rick, nice finished product!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Mike. Not too long?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I didn't think so, but you know how much I like all things calls......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

True... Maybe you are a poor barometer for that question lol. I could listen to call talk for several hours and then some too.

Anyone else? Chime in here fellas.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Rick!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you guys. It was fun to make them. There were some resentments of the fish call but.... You could not see them.

If people like this. I will redo them if I come across a better camera for some better picture quality.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SG, I learned alot from the video. Ricks technique is different than mine,but as he said there is alot of ways to turn calls and alot of different ways to finish calls also. I also learned Rick hasnt done alot of manuel labor by looking at those smooth hands, LMAO !! It shows he is a golfer.

Just kidding you a little Rick. Very good job on the videos by the way .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am waiting for his golf videos, Now thats where I need alot of help !!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL you guys crack me up. Ed your right about the labor. Although I picked up a job last week for a tree removal service. It kicks my butt. I know what your thinking. My best answer is....... FREE WOOD! And money for school I guess. My wife says I gotta find something else though...... You know any cabinet makers in Buffalo area who could use a helper ? I'd love to learn that!

Ed, golf is easy. Ricks tips

1. Hit the ball. If it does not go into the hole than repeat step one. Try not to repeat step one often.

2. Yell fore! Shoot 6. Write down 5.

3. The secret to low scores is a good eraser.

4. If your 9 hole score is closer to a good 18 hole score just quit at 9. No really I mean quit. LOL.

5. A good grip gives you maximum distance with every club. Just watch out for water as retrieving your club can be problematic.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow Rick, that's how I play golf, good to hear it coming from a Pro......LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm here to help 

Former Pro. As you can see.... My lessons were not very good lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:clapclap:


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

Good stuff! Thanks for the vids. That call turned out nice. I'm guessing that CA glue is the same us RC guys use to glue tires to the wheels and glue back together tires that have been cut and modified for our little cars and trucks.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

220swift, thats how I play also. But I am not taking his advice on quitting I just wont tell how many holes I played, lol

Rick, I have a cabinet shop you can buy it and the company, I am supposed to be retired anyway, By the way its CHEAP,


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awd199 it is probably one in the same. It is glue. I like the thin stuff from Stickfast for finishing.

LOL Ed I would do that.... But the wife won't move all that way .


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing Itz---I can see how you can get hooked on making hand calls-------thanks again-------sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Skip.

Uploading the toneboard videos now. It will be a few hours before they are on here.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great vids Rick looking forward to you tone boards and reeds. Dont let these guys get to ya. I play golf some times and man shooting a 78 or even a 69 ain't that hard. I usually play 9 and call it a day' actually never played 18 havent seen no need too with shooting these type scores everyone would want me out there teaching them and well I got other things I like to do. Ya know what I mean? Thanks for all the info you share with us Rick!!! On a side note you must be a pro as I did notice you talking to your camera man. You might have slipped that by some but i caught it !!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Here they are. I tried to keep them short and general. There is a lot I left out but, it would get long and boring if I put it all in there.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g40OB6xKEFY




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3X3FcuzfERw


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Rodeny. For everything I figured out on my own.... There was something someone else taught me. I feel sharing is as much part of call making as making the calls themselves. I think most folks would agree this is a tradition and a skill meant to be passed on to the next fella (or ladie).

I am always learning new things about making calls. I'm obsessed with it!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great stuff Rick!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree, great stuff!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think you did a great job on the videos, I have been making calls almost as long as you have been born and I enjoyed them very much. I agree on passing info on to new callmakers and hope some day those big companies arent needed anymore, lol

Great job Rick !


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice work Rick. What kind of lathe do you have there?

Mark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Mark. The lathe is a Rikon 70-50VS. It's a good machine and its good for what im doing but I want to go bigger.


----------

